# [SOLVED] Outlook suddenly started freezing for 1-2 minutes



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Since a few hours ago Outlook freezes for a few minutes, this seems to happen when I select an email from a particular subfolder but it might just be coincidence.

What could be causing this and how do I fix this?

Thanks


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Outlook suddenly started freezing for 1-2 minutes*

Strangely, I've noticed Outlook going Not Responding for a minute or so at a time, randomly, the last day or two. I'm hoping it's not a result of recent Windows updates (there were a lot this week).
I'm using Outllok 2010 on Win 7.
Otherwise, if you could narrow down the problem to a specific email message or folder, try to avoid that one for a day or so, see if it makes any difference ?


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Outlook suddenly started freezing for 1-2 minutes*

So far it isn't limited to one folder and seems to happen randomly when selecting any message to appear in the preview pane.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Outlook suddenly started freezing for 1-2 minutes*

I really need this fixed immediately, I need my emails for work and now it seems to freeze for 2-3 minutes at each email, with the number of emails I need to go through this MUST be fixed ASAP as I will get just later and later in my emails/orders/etc with these constant delays.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Outlook suddenly started freezing for 1-2 minutes*

If there's no fix for this (how do i disable all the addons other programs installed in outlook in case that helps?) is there another program I could import my emails from outlook and continue using my emails through that other program?

Edit:

This is completely ridiculous, I not only get the 3 minute freeze when selecting an email, but also when clicking reply, and also when clicking send, resulting in nearly 10 wasted minutes per email.

I need a way out of this IMMEDIATELY even if it means switching to a different email software, however it MUST be able to import my emails from outlook and I'd like it to be able to export to outlook if ever this problem gets fixed one day.


----------



## RedRingXboxUK (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Outlook suddenly started freezing for 1-2 minutes*

Hi I have had this problem too. I found out it was emails from paypal that were causing it to crash. I had to add the following line to c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts - Open using notepad being run as administrator.
Add this line to the very end of the text in that file...
127.0.0.1 102.112.2o7.net


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Outlook suddenly started freezing for 1-2 minutes*

As a last resort option, you could simply access and write your email through the web mail interface, be it your work or personal email account.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Outlook suddenly started freezing for 1-2 minutes*



RedRingXboxUK said:


> Hi I have had this problem too. I found out it was emails from paypal that were causing it to crash. I had to add the following line to c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts - Open using notepad being run as administrator.
> Add this line to the very end of the text in that file...
> 127.0.0.1 102.112.2o7.net


I also finally figured out it was paypal emails. How did you figure this fix out? I never would have thought of that. Do you know what caused this problem? Is it an issue with PayPal?

Anyway the fix resolved it immediately without even having to restart Outlook, thank you so much!

My orders yesterday shipped after the post office cut off time as it took me 10 minutes to go through each paypal email confirmation.


----------

